# will a 90 comanche mount fit a 88 yj?



## ddfishnic (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a 88 yj wrangler. I am looking at a used plow that is mounted on a 1990 comanche. does anyone know offhand if the mount is the same?

thank you in advance for the help!!!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont think so, I believe the Comanche was a unit body and the YJ is frame.


----------



## ddfishnic (Feb 3, 2009)

i am assumeing the yj plow mountson the frame at the front bumper?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

At and behind the bumper to the frame


----------



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

What bracket do you have?? 

If it is the Meyer Custom bracket that is only worth about $100 used... I'll give you $150 for it and there is a setup near me for your YJ for $225.


----------

